

I’ll have a diet code, please - antoinec
https://medium.com/@mattangriffel/481b5dca6e39

======
andremendes
This thing of people actually wanting to learn web development. I have spotted
it many times. So these days I recommend them to take Udacity CS253 (Web
application engineering) or to dive in railstutorial.org which is cool as
well. And... I don't remember ever having feedback from this. Are we not there
yet?

